# Windows could not check for updates automatically



## chaz100

Under PC issues this has come up. It's been like this about a week now. I've scanned for viruses and nothing's emerged (Bitdefender.)
I can still surf the net and everything else online is fine.

Sorry if that's too little information.

Thanks very much.


----------



## boo-boo

Do you have it setup to check for updates automatically?  What OS are you using?


----------



## chaz100

Windows 7.
It is usually automatic but has stopped installing updates altogether. When I set it to check for updates I get this error: 80072ee2.

I've tried the solutions on the Windows help page but to no avail.

It was perfectly fine until around a week ago.


----------



## boo-boo

This is what it says for that error code. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Windows-Update-error-80072ee2

What kind of firewall are you using?  The windows one or a different one?  If you are using a different firewall you may need to add these three websites to the exception list.


http://*.update.microsoft.com 
https://*.update.microsoft.com 
http://download.windowsupdate.com


----------



## boo-boo

You can also check out this link if the above doesnt work

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...y/thread/b9df42ac-303b-4364-a00f-1bd6def4a9ff


----------



## chaz100

It's working now. Thank you so so much!


----------



## boo-boo

chaz100 said:


> It's working now. Thank you so so much!



Your welcome glad I could help.


----------

